# Warning light



## 107425 (Oct 3, 2007)

I drove (for the first time) our "new" 2005 Adria Twin home last night with an amber light showing to the right of the steering wheel. The Fiat booklet says it indicates the side step is not retracted or the rear door isn't closed properly.
How far should the step retract? There is about 2 inches protruding after it goes in with a solid thunk.
Could it be a dirty switch?
Anyone had this problem I wonder?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Repairman

Welcome to MHF.

The usual problem with these step switches is water ingress due to their position right in the line of fire for spray from the front wheels.

Try to locate the switch and give it a good clean or give it a blast with WD40 or similar as a first step (Pun eh? :lol: ).


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Could the switch need adjusting slightly so the contact is fully depressed?


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*light*

hi repairman.
we have the new twin also excellent van we had a warniing light come on for water in the fuel filter van had done only 1500 mls fiat fitted anew sensor foc and problem has gone away , contact your local fiat commercial dealer or iveco as they now handel the fiat francise for vans/motorhome variants.
if you think the doors are not closed properly at any time a red warning light comes on with the ignition turned on or press the door lock in the central console if it locks the doors they are closed handy at night to check if the side door is locked before sleeping

tramp


----------



## 107425 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to all respondants. Surrey and Hants etc.
We bought the thing in Surrey and returned to the New Forest in West Hants.
Rush hour in Surrey last night was absolutely awful... today in the New Forest when trying out the Adria the worst highway problem we had was having to weave through a herd of silly cows standing in the road.
How anyone can put up with the traffic around London beats me... I guess for most there's little option?
Anyway, we're off soon to sample the delights of our new aquisition in Dorset.


----------

